# Methode bei Server Startup ausführen



## darkfalcon03 (22. Jun 2009)

Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Webanwendung (JSP) so zu erstellen, dass eine  Methode beim starten der Anwendung / des Servers ausgeführt wird??? Schonmal danke vorab.


----------



## maki (22. Jun 2009)

Ja, die gibt es.

SIehe dazu die init-param in der web.xml für Servlets.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Jun 2009)

Und natürlich Init-Servlet


----------

